# Found my first problem. 2014 Mylink NAV system is killing thumb drives



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Your MYLink eats Thumbdrives ? feed IT some More IT must be Famished by now ...

Well as this is the first that I have read about this type of issue with the 
H U corrupting thumb drives .. I think you get the honors of troubleshooting what exactly is the cause and what has to transpire to rectify the issue .. Good Luck .


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

I think I'll do the obvious...research USB interface specs...then measure voltages...make sure its not killing them with overvoltage. I can get really creative as I do own a Tektronix scope and other toys I haven't played with in a long time. But in the end its a 4 month old new car and its under warranty.

One can be a bad drive, two since they were identical items from the same store MIGHT be bad drives...but the third was also a brand new drive (same as the previous two, bought new for this purpose)of a different brand (Verbatim and Sandisk, not off brand items)..and the chances if that are astronomical.

I've only had a few thumb drives ever die, several were Microcenter branded ones years ago when they were offering them for free, and one Kingston drive many years ago.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I have Sony Walkman nwz e85 hooked up all the time no problem yet I hope. Yes I know not a thumb drive but give u what I'm using & my car just hit 3,908 miles give or take a mile. I really like the system in it pioneer & Bluetooth to my phone. My phone moto G


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Have you been through the MyLink manual to make sure there is no option that could be causing this? I'm hard pressed to imagine it could be a setup issue, but stranger things have happened. I assume that the MyLink OS is a proprietary GM system, so it's gonna be difficult finding documentation other than the manual that came with the system. There's also the support line for MyLink 855-4-SUPPORT (855-478-7767) and the web site where you can chat with someone.

The Chevrolet MyLink Radio Connects to Your Media| Chevrolet


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

That's a new one. Yeah, I'd be interested in what voltage is on the port.

The Verbatums might have been junk, but the SanDisk bothers me. I've got a SanDisk Cruzer 32 and it's not given me any trouble - but then I don't rack up a lot of hours in my car.

Are you leaving the drive in the car? The case doesn't strike me as sturdy enough to ride in a pocket. I have lost thumb drives that way.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

This thumb drive stays plugged in, in the console, not getting zapped by static in my pocket etc....As far as the manual....I've been through it before....but it won't hurt to go through it again.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I have noticed on occasion my thumb drive/Mylink become "glitchy". It won't read the USB drive even though it was never unplugged and it got out of sync once or twice playing a different song than was selected on the screen. Both these issues seemed to happen within a week after adding more music to the drive.

I still have the same thumb drive I have been using daily for the past 4 months, the files still seem OK as I recently went through them and copied them to my new laptop without issue. 

It would probably be worth phoning the Mylink support line before going to the dealer as I doubt the dealer will be able to diagnose any problem such as you are having.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

The glitches I refer to is not operation glitches....but glitches, very noticeable ones in the music. Ones that weren't there originally, and moving the tumbdrive to a computer and playing results in the same glitches...indicating data corruption. This third one is just getting started, if history is an indicator..its going to get a lot worse, and if I would try the corrupted files become what it sees as "write protected". However they really aren't, I'm guessing its hosed physical data sectors on the thumb drive that make it appear that way to the computer.

I'll look up the MyLink number and give them a call when I get a chance... I plan to take it in on a day off....which since I work Sun-Thursday now...won't be until Friday at the earliest. Gives me time to gather more info...I never take somethinig in without a detailed description of the problem. The more info the tech knows up front, the more likely they are to sort the issue out.

I'm actually afraid to plug my Ipod into it now. Though I haven't yet. Those cost a significant ammount more than a thumb drive.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

You may be onto something with the USB port voltage issue. All flash drives are is basically a bunch of cells with voltage values. Grossly generalizing of course.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You have an intermittent connection on the USB port. Repeatedly disconnecting the data lines (pins 2 & 3) while the device is in use can cause file system corruption on the USB stick. I suspect you have a bad PDIM or a bad cable from the PDIM to the port.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

obermd said:


> You have an intermittent connection on the USB port. Repeatedly disconnecting the data lines (pins 2 & 3) while the device is in use can cause file system corruption on the USB stick. I suspect you have a bad PDIM or a bad cable from the PDIM to the port.


That would explain what I've been seeing.....and thinking back....a few instances I didn't pay attention to at the time where it went from USB to XM presets while driving....I had thought I might have bumped the steering wheel controls at the time. But losing connection would have done that as well.

I thought the High end radio and Nav had a built in PDIM (not separate from the head unit) from what I was reading on one of the other threads? And that PDIM also controls Bluetooth as well...doesn't it? Because I have a heck of a time with my Cell phone on this car...and its an Older Samsung Convoy that worked flawless on a Dodge U-Connect....this requires me to manually connect every time I get in the car....or reboot the phone before it see's it again.

I don't expect to have the phone much longer but perhaps both things are connected.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If your phone issue is with bluetooth calling that's handled by the On-Star module in the car, not the stereo. We have had conflicting reports on whether or not the pioneer system has a PDIM for device based music. You'd have to look. This could something as simple as the USB connection cable isn't plugged in all the way (hard to do given the design of the plug on that end) to a faulty cable or interface module.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Definately writing this ALL down to hand the service manager when I take it in....I know what its like to get a piece of equipment to fix under warranty...without much if any explanation of whats wrong...and not know exactly what to look for when it passes every preliminary test when I used to work on the bench in an R&D department. Been a few decades but some memories never fade. Don't have another Bluetooth phone to try for grins to see if they get picked up automatically once paired. Maybe ask the neighbor tonight.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

boneheaddoctor said:


> Found what believe is my first problem. 2014 Cruze Diesel. Mylink NAV system with Pioneer Package I bought in December 2014.
> 
> Apparently this system us corrupting/ damaging my thumb drives. First two I was willing to write off to defective drives as they were same band, Verbatim. symptoms are serious glitches in the music being played. If you try to reformat the drive or delete files an rewrite them, you cant because they report as write protected, No utilities I've tried will unprotect them. Well my several week old Sandisk Cruiser 32 gig has started displaying these same symptoms the last two days. Music that I have listened to several times that had no flaws suddenly have them.
> 
> ...


Hey there, 

Let me know if you need any additional assistance with anything on our end regarding your concerns. We would be more than happy to look into this further, and reach out to the dealership if necessary. Feel free to send us a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and a preferred dealership. Looking forward to your updates! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

I'll get that to you later tonight....it would only help. I hope my experience on the Chevy side of this dealership is a lot better than my experience was on the Dodge side, caught them in some serious lies a year ago after going there for years on a Fleet leasing owned vehicle ( a Dodge Dakota). But there are separate service centers in separate buildings on the same property at this dealership for both so it is entirely possible the experience can be very different.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

TDCruze said:


> I have noticed on occasion my thumb drive/Mylink become "glitchy". It won't read the USB drive even though it was never unplugged and it got out of sync once or twice playing a different song than was selected on the screen. Both these issues seemed to happen within a week after adding more music to the drive.


I've seen the following:

The stereo powers back up in FM mode when it was shut down in USB.
Sometimes if I try to switch to USB too quickly after start up, there's no USB. I have to wait a bit and try again. I think the USB interface is too slow to boot on start up. When that happens, then problem #1 happens.
On startup, I'll sometimes get a "try again". I either have to turn off/restart the car, or pull and re-insert the USB. This was more common with the PNY I first used. The SanDisk Cruzer is more reliable, but not immune. This may be a function of how fast the USB drive can initialize when it's powered up.
I have mine set to shuffle play. Sometimes when changing songs, it can take 5-10 seconds for the display to update. Titles update first, the cover art last. Odd, it seems if I advance to the next song via the steering wheel control, there's no delay.


----------

